# Iberital MC2 (doserless) or Baratza Virtuoso



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

As per the title really - i am going to get a half decent grinder (managed to get some cash up together by selling 260 CDs to music magpie), and the iberital and baratza look like the top 2, but i am really stuck between which to go for.

Noise is an issue, i havent heard the MC2, but was looking at youtube reviews of the virtuoso last night, and it seemed reasonably quiet (expecially compared to the gaggia mm). I prefer the look of the virtuoso as well, and the portafilter insert you can buy. Unfortunately it is more expensive though.

Whichever i buy will be used with my classic, though i do have an aerporess as well.

Would appreciate recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Basically you've got to weigh up the convenience of being able to adjust the virtuoso quickly and the very accurate control you'll have over the MC2.

I love my Virtuoso for switching between espresso and Aeropress but sometimes wish I could adjust it a little bit more when I need to.


----------



## takingabreak (Nov 10, 2011)

The MC2 grinds well, but is a pain to make large adjustments (although the worm drive makes it very easy to make the small adjustments needed for espresso). However, it's easy to modify. I've replaced the left hand bolt for the worm drive mount with one with spacers and a knob on the end, so that I can remove it easily









I can then swing the worm out of the way and turn the upper burr carrier by hand









you do need to put the worm and bolt back before grinding. I have put teflon tape on the burr carrier threads, but that's no way near enough to stop it turning.

The tippex mark is at the front for the espresso range - it looks like it's set for drip in the picture. It's not my main grinder any longer, but it's grinds compare well to the 75mm flat burred Eureka that is - and, if anything, is easier to adjust in the espresso range. It is noisy and slow though.


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Chimp

Thx again, it was your photo from my other thread that got me really thinking about the Virtuoso - looks really good, and lots of excellent reviews. Being a novice to all this, i dont know how important the extra control of the mc2 is going to be for me. Would like to think i could just get a grinder pretty much where i want it, and leave it - or is it not that easy.

Part of my consideration is monetry in that if i go for the mc2 i could also afford a bottomless PF and maybe wand upgrade (though i have very few milky coffees).

Glenn, how would you rate the noise of the mc2, is it really noisy (wake up the house in the morning), or not to bad?

Thanks again


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks for posting this thread, im also a newb and im also hoping that once ive got it 'right' i could also leave it set and not be fiddling with it all the time


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

The answer is, you can, but would you want to if you've got the option to make it better depending on the bean.

With he Virtuoso I can change it from setting zero to setting 1 and get a 5 sec difference in pull time. With the MC2 I could adjust it a tiny little bit and maybe adjust 1 sec, 2 sec, 3 sec difference. But than again, saying that, I can also flick the setting 10-15 notches and be ready to grind for my AeroPress in no time at all with the Virtuoso. I believe it's quite a bit harder with the MC2.

Obviously the ideal situation is to have a dedicated espresso grinder and if you really want to hone you skills and are a bit of a perfectionist I'd say go for the MC2, not that the Virtuoso doesn't let you do that because it does, it just simply doesn't have as much adjustability.

Of course you could always splash out a bit and get the Baratza Vrituoso Preciso which has the best of both worlds. It has big adjustments just like the Virtuoso but you can adjust each setting 10 times so effectively you have 400+ settings to choose from. It's probably what I'll upgrade to in the near future


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

As my aeropress is now in work, chances are all i will ever have at home is espresso based, so i have just ordered the MC2 and am looking forward to receiving it on Friday. Whilst i was at it i though i might as well get the botomless PF, and steam wand upgrade, so have a busy weekend ahead of me!!

Any advice on dialling in/setting up the mc2 would be gratefully received.

Thanks all

Craig


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

So what do you put in your AeroPress? Surely you're grinding in the morning and taking it with you to work? <throwing spanners in the works>







</throwing>

I think you've probably made the right choice in terms of your espresso journey.

As far as dialing in goes, I think you're just gonna have the throw a few beans through it til you get it about right then tweaking will be a daily occurance as you get different beans or the ones you've got age. I doubt you'll have to waste many to get a feel for it. You don't have to grind 20g's just to see how fine it'll be. Try with literally a few beans til you get in the ball park.


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Mc2 and wand upgrade arrived today, and am also gratefull to happy donkey for the extra 250g coffee beans they also included. However the botomless pf i orderd for my classic isnt in the box, anyone know if happy donkey work on saturdays? A tad annoying as the wife and i both work and i had to get my mum and dadnto stay in to take delivery


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

That's not good news - given that I've ordered the MC2 and bottomless portafilter from them the other day









Al


----------



## Debbie (Jun 24, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I was just having a read having just joined this forum, and thought I'd add my tuppence worth in case anyone else wondered how noisy the MC2 is. It's subjective, of course, but I consider it to be pretty noisy. It doesn't bother me for the amount of times I use it. It's much noisier than my old (Solis) grinder.


----------

